# The Original Silver Buddy is back!



## Jim (Jan 22, 2010)

https://www.silverbuddy.com/index.php


----------



## redbug (Jan 22, 2010)

I have been using these the last few years in late fall or early spring fishing boat docks for bass


----------



## Brine (Jan 22, 2010)

I told Bugpac the day after we went out earlier this week and only caught 1 fish that I would have like to of had one of them tied on. I like throwing that guy in the winter and yo-yoing it through active fish.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 22, 2010)

Brine said:


> I told Bugpac the day after we went out earlier this week and only caught 1 fish that I would have like to of had one of them tied on. I like throwing that guy in the winter and yo-yoing it through active fish.


x2 but if the fish aren't biting well ill burn em, im talkin as fast as I can reel em, lookin for that reaction bite. I caught my only two fish last time out with this method.


----------



## jigster60 (Feb 7, 2010)

They are a great Smallmouth bait We been making our on for years now.....JIGGY....You guys gonna hear a lot about the Scrounger jig this year( came out oh maybe 35 years ago now some pro finally letting our secret out of the bag dern know it alls they always tryin to make a buck :x ) we make our own of those also with a lil ingenuity ya can save a lot of money......JIGGY


----------

